# Tub Drain Solution?



## 8888 (Apr 4, 2017)

I could use your help with options for installing the drain on a freestanding tub.

The install is on a concrete slab, so what I have leftover from the previous tub is a square hole in the slab, dirt below, and the old P-Trap in the hole.

My concern is that the install instructions ask you to glue the final 1 1/2 FPT to Slip adapter which will then be inaccessible forever! You would never be able to perform any maintenance on the plumbing or fix a possible leak. Even Jacuzzi told me that the only way to get at the plumbing would be to destroy the $2-3k tub, or come up through the ceiling below, which doesnt apply.

This cant possibly be the only option.

The drain and integrated overflow channel meet and then go straight down into the P-Trap [see illustration]

Are there any products on the market that act more like a lav sink, where the drain pipe just gets inserted into the trap and could be pulled out if needed?

Here is a product video that shows this concept using what seems to be a rubber boot. It wont work for me, but shows you the idea.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOVbFp-jBD8


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 4, 2017)

My first reaction is to raise the tub on some kind of platform................


----------



## nealtw (Apr 4, 2017)

They just drop the tub into it, why would you not be able to lift it out again.


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 4, 2017)

Do a little excavation pour a mortar base for the area the trap is in now and connect the drain to the trap.


----------



## frodo (Apr 5, 2017)

this is nothing new,  tubs and showers are hooked  up direct to the trap 

if you would  post the model of tub, we could help with the easiest installation


----------

